# Roamer Stingray Auto 44 Date



## smyf (Sep 28, 2011)

Firstly, hello everyone.

I'm new here (been lurking a little while) and new to vintage watches. I've picked up a couple of watches over the last few months and hoped you guys could help with some information.

The first watch I have is a Roamer Stingray 44 Auto date (471 on back). I've found out quite a bit about this watch from reading the posts here, but most of the pictures show a round case model. The one I have has a square case - steel. The watch is currently in getting a service (with a guy I read about on this forum) and is due back soon. Any advice regarding this brand and model would be greatly appreciated.

The only other watch that maybe of interest here is a Pierce Parashock, with a military style case. It appears to be an early waterproof model with six screws holding the back on. It's not working well and needs constant winding - even just a brief wind gets it going, but it stops within 10-20mins. Is this a watch I could get repaired? and importantly is it worth it? The Roamer has sentimental value so is getting sorted regardless of its value, but the Pierce is a recent buy.

Any advice about vintage watches in general would be great. I'm a bookseller by trade and have lots of local contacts in the antiques trade so now I've put the feelers out I'll no doubt get offered a stream of watches.

Thanks in advance,

Lee


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

smyf said:


> Firstly, hello everyone.
> 
> I'm new here (been lurking a little while) and new to vintage watches. I've picked up a couple of watches over the last few months and hoped you guys could help with some information.
> 
> ...


Check out the roamer-watches.info site. The Stingray 44s came in several case styles to my knowledge, possibly more than any other model? I have an example of three different ones, but there may be more. By the time you add variants in the dials, the possibilities are endless! When it comes back post a picture

Welcome to the forum..


----------



## smyf (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't appreciate that there would be such a combination of dials and cases. I'll keep looking into it.

Lee.


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

smyf said:


> Thanks for the reply. I didn't appreciate that there would be such a combination of dials and cases. I'll keep looking into it.
> 
> Lee.


I think this is your one you can see in this advert:










Be sure to check out the rest of the adverts on my site.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice.this is my old roamer


----------



## smyf (Sep 28, 2011)

Trim,

Yes, that's it exactly. Hopefully it's going to come back looking bright and i'll get a new strap and post some pictures.

Danboy,

Yours looks nice, think I might have to look into picking up a few more once I have my first one back. Ebay seems to have quite a few Roamers at the minute. I'm quite enthusiastic about watches at the minute as I've always bought new and been limited by budget. Collecting vintage watches seems to open up a whole new world of affordable and desirable pieces.

Lee.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

trim said:


> smyf said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. I didn't appreciate that there would be such a combination of dials and cases. I'll keep looking into it.
> ...


Yep, that's one I've got - the hideous looking one in gold with the aweful square case!

P.S. I only bought it for the movement, honest. Pity I can't get it working properly, but I do have a couple of others quite nice looking (which, likewise need fixing).


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

smyf said:


> Trim,
> 
> Yes, that's it exactly. Hopefully it's going to come back looking bright and i'll get a new strap and post some pictures.
> 
> ...


Lee

Ebay as pleanty,all sort's of weird and wanderfull style's


----------

